# Duda sobre conexionado de cajas acusticas.



## alexete (Abr 18, 2010)

Buenas, a todos, para empezar, me presento, pues soy nuevo por aquí. Me llamo Alejandro, y mi interés en la electrónica reside mayormente aquí, en el sonido.

Ahora mi duda:

Acabo de mandar a pedir, los materiales para construirme un bafle, el cual va a contener, dos medios/graves de 10", y 4 tweeters. El caso es, los 2 graves, son de 8 omnios y 150wrms cada uno, y los tweeters de 20 ohm cada uno. En las especificaciones de los tweeters pone esto: 150 W+ R-20 ohm. 

La etapa a la cual lo voy a conectar, va a ser una etapa de 350w rms, en modo puente a 4ohm. 

Nose como conectar los tweeter entre si, y los graves para conseguir los 4 omnios. He pensado lo siguiente:

1-los 4 tweeters en paralelo, con lo cual bajo la impedancia a 5 ohm. He pedido tambien un filtro pasivo de 2 vias y 100w rms, para los tweeters, lo que pasa que el filtro es de 8ohm, con lo cual nose si hará correctamente su función. También me desconcierta lo que pone en las especificaciones de los tweeters de "150 W+ R-20 ohm"

2-Conecto los 2 woofers en paralelo, con lo cual bajo la impedancia a 4 ohm. Los wofers no van a llevar filto pasivo, aunque el filtro que he pedido es de dos vías, pero la de los graves solo dá 100w rms, y los dos woofers suman 300w, por lo cual quemaria el filtro.

Por ultimo conecto en paralelo los wofers con la entrada del filtro, y de aqui a la etapa, por tanto monto la impedancia en 2.2 ohmios. Ahora rezo por que la etapa sea estable a 2 ohm...


Como veis es algo complejo, pero espero que entre todos, podamos resolver este embrollo. Aver si buscamos alguna mejor manera de conectar todo¡¡ 

Saludos y gracias de antemano


----------

